# Couple of new hunters looking for a club or lease



## alexbell0602 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey guys, my father and I have been hunting for a few years now and would like to lease land or join a hunting club. Looking in areas like dekalb,Decatur, covington,Rockdale,Monticello, social circle, Monroe, areas like that, willing to work on the land and would like to pay around $800 per person .I have 3 to 4 guys and possibly more willing to join. If you could please call or text me at 678-736-0448 Alex. ...... Thanks


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 23, 2016)

Moved to the proper forum.


----------



## alexbell0602 (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm new to this,UnicoiDawgs what is the proper forum? Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Toney Graham (Feb 23, 2016)

you are in the right forum.


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (May 1, 2017)

I have a 525ac club in Taylor co if interested you can contact me at 4702618985


----------

